# Fireball 500 decals/details



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I pulled my Fireball 500 kit from the stash and started looking for reference materials online. I'd like to build the car as shown in the movie, not the re-worked Barris show circuit version the kit was obviously based on. Does anyone know of a source for the correct Fireball 500 door logo? Aside from the windshield length, overall color scheme lines, and head rests that differ, is there anything else that needs to be modified? Looking for some details but photos of the car at the time of the movie are limited online. I have the DVD on order as I type this. Any help would be appreciated. :wave:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Did you see this?






They talk about it but don't actually show it!

I see the movie is on Youtube as well;






as well as The Lively Set, which used the Chrysler turbine car.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Never seen OR heard of this car before...what platform was it built on?


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

1966 Plymouth Barracuda. Quite a bit of custom work.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

terryr said:


> 1966 Plymouth Barracuda. Quite a bit of custom work.


Ah, I thought those lines looked familiar! The lack of a roof threw me off, I think...


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

They kind of 'batmobiled' it. Done by Barris as well.


----------

